# Freud FT2000 Round Base Plate



## RunnerDuck (Aug 31, 2011)

I just purchased a Freud FT2000 and it came with a FT2020 Template Guide Kit. The bushings are round but the base plate has a rectangular cutout. The Template Guide Adapter fits into the metal part of the router but there are four holes in it and no place to attach it. Any ideas how these work with this router?

A second question about the same router, would any of you have a suggestion for a table "lift" that would work with this router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The big Adapter gets screwed to the base with 2 screws,one on each side of the adapter,the 4 holes are not needed or used..


http://www.routertechnologies.com/freud.htm

http://www.routertechnologies.com/fitpage.htm

Note the real Freud adapter will not have the extra holes in it..but the after market ones will have them for other routers as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1100-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1315158048&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2020-Template-Guide-Kit/dp/B0000223OM/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-PC-BRASS...847564310?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item3cbbb9f616

========






RunnerDuck said:


> I just purchased a Freud FT2000 and it came with a FT2020 Template Guide Kit. The bushings are round but the base plate has a rectangular cutout. The Template Guide Adapter fits into the metal part of the router but there are four holes in it and no place to attach it. Any ideas how these work with this router?
> 
> A second question about the same router, would any of you have a suggestion for a table "lift" that would work with this router?


----------

